# Frustrated-IBS-C



## crystalclear (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi. My name is Chris. I was diagnosed with IBS-C at the end of last year but have been dealing with the symptoms since 2008. I had a total abdominal hysterectomy in 2008 and doc took everything. Ok so now, I am miserable. My abdomin feels like it is going to explode, I feel like I am going to #### myself at any second but when I go to the bathroom nothing happens, I am tired of straining so hard I see stars, I've changed positions on the toilet so many times I can't think of any others to get into. Even though I am "consitpated", when I do go it is not hard stool at all, in fact I have to strain to have loose watery stool, and I even strain really hard just to pass gas.Every part of my body hurts, I have had a constant headache for I don't know how long, I'm often dizzy and light headed and I break into cold sweats but feel like I am going to burst into flames. I have near constant numbness in my lower legs and a tight feeling around my ankles like I am wearing really tight socks, and I get sharp shooting pains in my thighs and buttocks. I always have the urge to have a BM, I also always feel like something is stuck in my butt (sorry I know this whole post is super TMI), but when I feel up there I can't feel anything inside (sorry again for the graphic parts) but around the opening there is a lumpy band....my doctor doesn't seem to think that is anything to worry about!!!! I get what he is saying, it's probably nothing to do with my bowel issues, or maybe it is simply a hemorrhoid but dog gone it, I am miserable and getting told by every doctor I see that I am fine and normal other than IBS which apparently to them is no big whoop really is frustrating!!I had a colonoscopy in september of last year which is when I was officially diagnosed with IBS-C and doc said my colon is really sluggish. I've had tests for hormone levels and food alergies- all are in normal range. I have been taking miralax for about a year now but only regularly for 10 months or so and it helps but not all the time. There have been times that I have taken 3 doses in a day for a week and nothing came out, ever!!!! Those led to ER trips and of course no actual testing was done I was simply given a script for go lightly, patted on the head and sent home. I tried Amitiza, horrible, not because of side effects, those really weren't that bad for me but the amitiza actually made the constipation worse. The GI I was seeing at the time didn't seem to believe that amitiza made things worse because it was supposed to put fluid in my bowels but it apparently didn't. Fiber is my enemy, it makes life pretty horrible for me. I nolonger eat wheat anything, instead I eat white bread if I eat it at all. Limited noodles, rices etc. No raw food at all, I cannot digest raw veggies or fruits at all and only limited amounts of cooked stuff. No beef, no pork, limited chicken, limited fish, no shellfish, can't digest it. Nothing spicy at all. I drink tons of water all day, once in a great while I will have a few sips of coffee but hardly ever, it's pretty much only water. No soda, no sugar anything, can't digest it. Basically, of the foods I can digest, I'm left with unseasoned chicken breast that is baked or unseasoned fish, but nothing on the side because I can't seem to digest it and honestly it is not worth the agony to even try. I am so at the end of my rope!I am tired all the time, my memory is short circuiting, I am can drive to the grocery store and have no idea where I am for a few minutes, I feel lost and spaced out! I can't seem to get the docs to listen. It seems that once my vital signs are reported as normal everything I say after that is of no consequence. Thanks for letting me rant, appreciate having a place to get it all out Chris


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

PLEASE TRY DIGESTIVE ENZYMES IT WORKED WONDERS FOR ME I WAS CONSTIPATED AND MISERABLE AND I FINALLY FEEL BETTER AVOID DAIRY AND WHEAT EACH ALOT OF VEGGIES AND TAKE THE ENZYMES PLEASE PLEASE IT WAS THE ONLY THING THAT MADE ME FEEL BETTER AND SPREAD THE WORD !! IT HELPED MY CONSTIPATION U CAN GET IT AT ANY VITAMIN SHOPPE. JUST TRY IT I PROMISE U U WONT REGRET IT !!


----------



## sunwillrise (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Chris,So after I read what you had to say, I pretty much cried because I go through nearly everything you experience. It is beyond frustrating, and describing those symptoms is so difficultwhen theres no one that can relate to you, as far as doctors go. I feel like i've tried all the medicine out there, and sometimes i'm left to not eating anything to let my body catch up withit self. And I've been there with the ER situation too :/ and they just sent me off saying take fiber and "this is what happens to constipated people." So I'm left in shock and annoyance because if I ever can bring myself to regularity I have yet to solve how to keep it that way. I've been through colonoscopy, endoscopy, the whole nine yards. And fiber is my enemy, which apparently makes me sound crazy when I say fiber hurts. Well ones things for sure, we know our bodies best...but I just hope we can fix it soon!


----------



## jfalcon (Jul 10, 2011)

Yo Chris... How old are you by the way? Just wondering because I do think there are some major differences in the bowels of older and younger people... Anyways... Hate that you are going through those struggles. We are all struggling too...Have you seen that commercial for Colonflow. I just got my free month long trial in yesterday. I took two of them and I had two bowel movements today... I am not sure if it is going to keep working or not. But it sure helped today... I have also started drinking tons and tons of water, and I have started jogging and doing some calisthenics, I think it may be helping. Its very hard to exercise with IBS, but I have been struggling through... I have actually been putting toilet paper in the pocket of my shorts before a run... I have a few more tips I would like to share with ya... but unfortunately I have to go for now, just got off work and have to head home. good luck


----------

